# Problem rebuilding nvidia-driver



## damfreebsd (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi i get this:

```
installing mesa-libs-17.1.8 
pkg-static: mesa-libs-17.1.8 conflict with LibEGL-13.0.4_1 (installs files into the same place). Problematic file: /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
error code 70
```

what should i do?


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Oct 1, 2017)

graphics/libEGL has merged into graphics/mesa-libs on may 12ves 2017

One can find such info in text file /usr/ports/UPDATING

or even

`make -C /usr/ports/ search name="libEGL"`

and you will get the confirmation

So first remove the old package with `pkg delete -f libEGL`

and install mesa-libs `make -C /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-libs reinstall clean`

Check if there is no other missing dependencies with

`pkg check -d`
Either this command will show some missing dependencies, either when a given dependency is hardly updated,  sometimes it is necessary to relink ports which depends on this dependency showing a broken link through this command.

Some administrators will say that one should always rebuild such port on a dependency update, but they can do that, they have powerful server. They can automate the process and make run that at delayed date.

A simple desktop user generally use ports-mgmt/portupgrade or ports-mgmt/portmaster, and it is sufficient in most of case.

There are possibly other merged ports in mesa-libs, I can't remember, but process is the same.

It could be wise to update your system port at less.... let's say one time per month, and frankly I think one time per week would be a good measure

and check from time to time the base system : `freebsd-update fetch`.... each week

Security flaws may occur on ports as on base system, FreeBSD is safer than Windows, but under the condition that user complies with some minimum rules of security.

As a comparison, there is on a common Linux Desktop generally one small update per week


----------



## damfreebsd (Oct 2, 2017)

thanks a lot i was able to install nvidia-driver again but when i do startx i get this:
shared object "libpthread-stubs.so.0" not found requiered by libxcb.so.1"


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Oct 2, 2017)

You can check here dependencies for a given ports

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=libxcb&stype=all

rebuild libpthread-stubs, and just after libxcb with portupgrade or portmaster, depending on which you use
Or directly going into the ports.


----------

